
David Ogilvy’s unconventional rules for getting clients - weaksauce
https://medium.com/@letsworkshop/david-ogilvy-s-20-unconventional-rules-for-getting-clients-319f9abed7d5
======
exolymph
Great advice, but only if you're already in a position of strength. You have
to work your way up to being able to be this picky, AKA you need to already
have "fuck you" money.

